# Golden Eagle Bow ?



## jcbyrdman (Aug 27, 2012)

Trying to find out some information/specs on this bow. No sticker is on it. 
Here are afew pics of it.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

looks like an iron eagle


----------



## jcbyrdman (Aug 27, 2012)

Postman99, 
Thanks for the information. Not a lot of info for the Iron Eagle, Iron Eagle-K. Would you happen to know what the K means or have any other information about the Iron Eagle? Looking for some type of specs for it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It looks more like a revolution.....If it's a 39 ATA its a revolution the string sizes for that were main string 59...and cables were like 41 1/2 inches. The cam is called the XACT cam....was was created by Mike Dirrus(sp) who is with Elite now if im not mistaken. That cam cam out in 1996 if im not mistaken.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

you may be right about the revolution didnt the iron eagle have a real short brace height?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

postman99 said:


> you may be right about the revolution didnt the iron eagle have a real short brace height?


yes the iron eagle was just at 6in at best, on the brace height....It was a very strong reflex riser design.... Also, if I remember the cam was a little bigger as well.


----------



## dustin.b (Aug 6, 2015)

Trying to identify this golden eagle bow also missing the sticker


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This bow is Revolution


----------

